# pleasant surprise in my cylinder head



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Chasing down an oil leak left me pulling my eurojet valve cover and to my surprise I found a few chunks of it laying around between some valve springs. I don't know if this has happened to anyone before, but it might be a good idea to check. Not saying it will happen but never hurts to look.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2nd person to have had the issue.

oil flush asap i guess.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

How many miles since install? Any further info on it? Contacted them yet about it?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

How many of these did ej sell anyways? 5

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well two have failed, Fred and I have one, so that's 4. I'm assuming you have one and I think there's a black jetta with their IM that has one too... So six+?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fairly sure that there are +10

1-thygreyt
2-lessthanalex
3-brabbit32
4-kevinfakinsplits
5-mk racer
6-mottocaddy

and thats off the top of my head. if i search, i'm sure ill find the +10


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Ouch this thread sucks... I really wanted one of these. Definitely worried now. I wonder if they will go 50% off now on their Facebook sale.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just to clarify, only 2 issues on +10 buyers.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Around 20k since install, nothing much further, just ran out to VW to get a new gasket, other than that just gonna put it back together and see what happens


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im going to pull that baffle out of mine before it goes back on in the spring. Thats a 20% chance of failure and I'm not going to wait around for it to happen!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i was thinking about having mine welded...


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Any harm in not running these baffles? Anyone knoe t_he valve cover bolt torque spec offhand?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

WTF 

I'm waiting for the IE offering. They'll get it right.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5026438-faq-eurojet-Valvecover.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kind of hard to weld a steel baffle to a aluminum valve cover.....


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

If EJ brings these back out I'm sure the quality will be higher now that Stasis runs the show and kicked out the people who founded the company

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I bet you Stasis won't make a single change. I bet they either won't rerelease them or give up on the 2.5L all together.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I bet you Stasis won't make a single change. I bet they either won't rerelease them or give up on the 2.5L all together.


That would be a shame. 

So it's going on 3 days without a Facebook sale. So 3 sales or more in one day??


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, valve cover gasket is replaced along with an oil change. I guess tomorrow I'll see if my rabbit still leaves spots on the driveway


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah statis still offers them and I dont think they care about chaging or rethinking the baffle piece. Maybe now there has been more then one failure they might rethink. 

Please just read this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Cover.....OHHH-SHINNY&p=74823966#post74823966

Edit here is most of it....



TheZooKeeper said:


> I remember a guy having issues with the baffling falling out, causing damage to the internals of the head. What was the cause of the problems he had? Is this safe for my car?





[email protected] said:


> The company has sold hundreds of these worldwide and have only had 1 problem..........i will leave it up to you.....lots of happy customers





TheZooKeeper said:


> Thanks for the response, Kenny. But I did not ask how many the company has sold worldwide... That has nothing to do with my questions. I asked why the product you are selling caused internal head damage and if this product was safe for my car.





[email protected] said:


> The one case where a customer had a problem was because the baffle came loose from the vc and was touching the lob of the cam. That vc was returned and a new one was supplied to the customer......I cant explain why it happend but its 1 in a few hundred that we had a problem with. Yes the product is safe for your car! Like i said we have tons of happy customers that love the vc





TheZooKeeper said:


> The valve cover was returned and replaced? I remember reading that there was no resolution on that situation...
> 
> What is the baffling for in the first place? Can you explain how the oil routing is setup in the valve cover? The baffles look to be pressed in... Why was that chosen over welding them in place? Have you guys modified anything to avoid it from happening again?





[email protected] said:


> Yes it was returned....i have the old on on my desk....the baffling is to prevent all your oil from being flun into the catchcan system staggard vents allow air out and oil in......


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

So it would be a good idea to put some sort of baffles in there, right?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Could you have a "washer" or some sort with a filter on it and move it from inside the VC to the outside. I'm thinking something like on an isoKF fitting or something...


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like the new EJ is more concerned with sales than quailty. This is basic QC. Looks like the "team" doesnt know what to look for


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

lessthanalex said:


> I bet you Stasis won't make a single change. I bet they either won't rerelease them or give up on the 2.5L all together.


Lots of changes are being made to lots of different products to be improved and dont worry 2.5 stuff will be coming back soon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

chadone said:


> That would be a shame.
> 
> So it's going on 3 days without a Facebook sale. So 3 sales or more in one day??


It hasnt been 3 days lol technical problem with out credit card process has kept us from continuing on schedule. If you were really following facebook you would know that :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Looks like the new EJ is more concerned with sales than quailty. This is basic QC. Looks like the "team" doesnt know what to look for


Not true at all........As part of the "team" i can say i have a hand in improving alot of our products over the last few weeks. Think about what you said How are we to have good sales if the quailty is not there....hmm :sly:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Lots of changes are being made to lots of different products to be improved and dont worry 2.5 stuff will be coming back soon


Kenny,
IMHO the only improvement that is needed is simply removing the baffle. It really is not doing much being in there and with 2 reported failures , it is not worth it.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lots of changes are being made to lots of different products to be improved and dont worry 2.5 stuff will be coming back soon


Kenny, thanks for actually paying attention to this thread! I hope that you guys do follow through with the product line and the support. As of right now, I hold nothing against the current EJ or Stasis and I'm sorry if it came off that way.

Here's the main question I have though as an owner of the VC, and I'm sure others in the comunity are going to back me up on this. Do you guys foresee any development/solution to this problem for the current owners as I, like many others, are probably not gonna fork out another $360 for a "revised" cover.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

stuff like this makes me question why i would consider buying a product like this. :thumbdown:

hopefully all works out well for the OP

i think i will also hop on the integrated engineering bandwagon for VC


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Yeah statis still offers them and I dont think they care about chaging or rethinking the baffle piece. Maybe now there has been more then one failure they might rethink.
> 
> Please just read this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Cover.....OHHH-SHINNY&p=74823966#post74823966
> 
> Edit here is most of it....


I will tell you all right now no resolution came from my situation whatsoever. I still have no baffle and it is sitting in my car right now. They told me for then to fix it I had to provide my original invoice which I do not have anymore. 

If they weren't talkin about my situation well then you are the third malfunction.. I knew it was a matter of time before another one failed. It is a terrible design.  2.0ts have pressed in baffle as well so now we get to wait and see how many failures arise...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Kenny,
> IMHO the only improvement that is needed is simply removing the baffle. It really is not doing much being in there and with 2 reported failures , it is not worth it.


With that baffle not there you will blow out 3 quarts of oil in under 1000 miles. I'm currently going through this. I love the finish and the vc stopped oil leaking into the spark plug tunnels, so its doing its job I want it too the baffle is just a terrible design weld a swiss cheesed aluminum plate there


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Could the baffle be tig welded??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> Could the baffle be tig welded??
> 
> sent from tapatalk


You could tig weld a larger ledge on the aluminum part of the valve cover so that the plate can't come out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

lessthanalex said:


> Kenny, thanks for actually paying attention to this thread! I hope that you guys do follow through with the product line and the support. As of right now, I hold nothing against the current EJ or Stasis and I'm sorry if it came off that way.
> 
> Here's the main question I have though as an owner of the VC, and I'm sure others in the comunity are going to back me up on this. Do you guys foresee any development/solution to this problem for the current owners as I, like many others, are probably not gonna fork out another $360 for a "revised" cover.


We will see that you do not have to fork out anymore money for a product you have already payed for


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> fairly sure that there are +10
> 
> 1-thygreyt
> 2-lessthanalex
> ...


I was going to say I've heard a lot of people having this issue... no wonder they stopped this. Have to wait for IE.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I will tell you all right now no resolution came from my situation whatsoever. I still have no baffle and it is sitting in my car right now. They told me for then to fix it I had to provide my original invoice which I do not have anymore.
> 
> If they weren't talkin about my situation well then you are the third malfunction.. I knew it was a matter of time before another one failed. It is a terrible design. 2.0ts have pressed in baffle as well so now we get to wait and see how many failures arise...


I was referring to you and the failure you experienced in that thread. If you still have yours, and Kenny as one sitting on his desk as he said in that other thread, that means that there are 3 failures.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TheZooKeeper said:


> I was referring to you and the failure you experienced in that thread. If you still have yours, and Kenny as one sitting on his desk as he said in that other thread, that means that there are 3 failures.


 
Yes whom ever I was dealing with in email was telling me out of hundreds sold Im supposedly the only one with the problem. Trying to discredit me the whole way. Telling me heat ranges and giving me invoices. Only way it would have gotten fixed is if I found my original invoice, which I cant its a damn valve cover, not a turbo or something I thought would fail... Then their lawsuit started so I left them alone. Now I wonder how many total failures there are as once again 2.0t version has the baffle as well. 

I say we replicate the steel baffle out of billet, put some steel wool in there and you can take the vc to a local welder and have the aluminum baffle tig welded in or we may be able to work something out where I can do it.

OP flush your motor, you got that thing all tore up. Mine luckily fell between the cam sensor and lobe so it has wear marks but not all mangled 

I say to everyone with this vc take out the npt fitting and look in with a led light to make sure its still in place. My car went into limp mode, not sure if the op of this thread had any problems like that


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> With that baffle not there you will blow out 3 quarts of oil in under 1000 miles. I'm currently going through this. I love the finish and the vc stopped oil leaking into the spark plug tunnels, so its doing its job I want it too the baffle is just a terrible design weld a swiss cheesed aluminum plate there


How are you blowing 3 QUARTS of Oil every 1000 miles?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> How are you blowing 3 QUARTS of Oil every 1000 miles?


Because I have a giant hole in the valve cover flowing anything that comes into the head out to the catchcan. Its letting oil through not just vapor crap. I changed my oil ~900 miles ago with 6 quarts of Mobil 1 5w30, new filter oil level fine. Taking left turns on off ramp, and oil pressure light comes on without fail. Check oil level, nothing on the dip stick. Drained remaining oil less than 3 quarts left in the motor, the EJ catch can was completely filled with oil. Put stock vc back on refilled with oil 4 days now oil level normal, its the vc not having a baffle. My filter housing is not leaking, and I know my motor isnt burning it. 

The head flows so much air, without something there to interfere with the release of that force itll blow out anything that comes into the head such as oil. Its just a bad decision to have used that combination for the vc. Others have said doing a welded baffle out of the same material would have been cheaper, wether that is true or not I have no idea


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thygreyt still has his baffle holding on, and even he is reporting unusual oil consumption. I dont understand how this motor flows with that much force out of the vc. Ive had 1.8t's with catchcans dumped to the ground, and rarely ever had oil puddles underneath the car, on this Rabbit I have them without fail, I actually get worried when there isnt one.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say something is not adding up...You are going through more Oil in 1000 miles than APR race cars!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> I would say something is not adding up...You are going through more Oil in 1000 miles than APR race cars!


And APR racecars are recirculated, and use the most reliable big turbo kit you can buy. So ya basically I mind as well not even run a valve cover. Mind you I drive 140-200 miles a day right now so 4 days having the oem valve cover back on and the oil level still at max says alot about the past oil consumption I had.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Things arent always so cut and dry. Problems happen with cars that people go :screwy: how the f*ck is this doing this and causing this :sly:

Ill wait and see what IE does with their valve cover. I will jump ship to that anyways, but end of the day everyone check your baffle


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Thygreyt is running a different setup than most though. He's got his hooked up to the exhaust of his car. That means he's pulling vacuum on the head that is gonna be what I would assume to be more than stock. That could definitely make up for the difference.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Thygreyt is running a different setup than most though. He's got his hooked up to the exhaust of his car. That means he's pulling vacuum on the head that is gonna be what I would assume to be more than stock. That could definitely make up for the difference.


That was my thought when we talked a few days ago, but ya that could very well be his setup. Im looking into maybe putting steel wool into the valve cover hose and see what that does


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> That was my thought when we talked a few days ago, but ya that could very well be his setup. Im looking into maybe putting steel wool into the valve cover hose and see what that does


As for my car, I haven't emptied my VTA setup once yet since I did the install in late July. Currently my can is only half full and its probably mostly water as up in Edmonton we've been getting an average of -10*C.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya Ive had mine on almost a full year. Im curious to know if me and the op have vc's from the same batch...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I didnt report my oil issues because as i found out it was happwning because of the bypass.

My check valve was kinda going so i decided to run the bypass with no check valve... After all it was less restrictive and more vacuum. I was wrong...

On friday i installed a new check valve, and the world is right. The car drives as it should, and no major consumption.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I think i have had mine for 1.5 years...

sent from tapatalk


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't seen any unusual oil consumption, my catch can is mostly water and just a little bit of sludge. my car sat overnight in the driveway and the cardboard i put underneath it showed no drips of oil, so replacing the VC gasket definitely stopped the leak. well, it was also leaking from the oil filter canister and the drain plug, but a new plug and filter o-ring solved that as well. other than that I haven't any issues with oil lights or limp mode or anything, it runs like a champ. the reason the plates look mangled is because I had to use a hammer and punch to smash em down a bit so they were easier to remove, it really doesn't look like much material was lost. I ran a magnet through my oil after an oil change, and I picked up a few particles of metal, so I'm going to change the oil again today after i get home from work. 

I've got some perforated aluminum sitting around at home so I'm going to cut a little square and throw some steel wool and then the plate and tack it in there. hopefully that will solve my problem. but then again, Kenny told me to email him about resolving this, so we'll see what he says first before i do anything.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Do let us know.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

unfortunately in the process of removing and reinstalling the VC, one of the threads got stripped in the cam cradle, no signs of any leaks though, which is good, but I'm not too happy knowing that it's stripped.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It hasnt been 3 days lol technical problem with out credit card process has kept us from continuing on schedule. If you were really following facebook you would know that :thumbup:


Lol I do, I'm the only Chad that posts on your page. I got the news about starting again on 12/26


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Well if this doesn't add any more fuel to the Eurojet fire that's going on right now...


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Is it possible that the AN fitting is pushing the plate out? Ill take mine out and measure (haha) see what clearance is


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

imma get a baffle made out of billet aluminum and weld it in! it shouldnt be too expensive.

quote for the baffle was 15... and >50 for the tig weld... and we are in business.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> imma get a baffle made out of billet aluminum and weld it in! it shouldnt be too expensive.
> 
> quote for the baffle was 15... and >50 for the tig weld... and we are in business.


I just did mine today. It was free


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I feel like one failure is one to many let alone a couple these should be discontinued untill they resolve the issue and any other models that share the same baffle design. With something that could wreck someones motor for good. When I say solution I dont mean, oh we will ship you a new one when we get the old one after it failed. 

Anyways this is enough to keep me from ever wanting one I just dont need that risk so its stock for me or wait for someone like IE or someone out comes out with a quality piece.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> I feel like one failure is one to many let alone a couple these should be discontinued untill they resolve the issue and any other models that share the same baffle design. With something that could wreck someones motor for good. When I say solution I dont mean, oh we will ship you a new one when we get the old one after it failed.
> 
> Anyways this is enough to keep me from ever wanting one I just dont need that risk so its stock for me or wait for someone like IE or someone out comes out with a quality piece.


Yep.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> I feel like one failure is one to many let alone a couple these should be discontinued untill they resolve the issue and any other models that share the same baffle design. With something that could wreck someones motor for good. When I say solution I dont mean, oh we will ship you a new one when we get the old one after it failed.
> 
> Anyways this is enough to keep me from ever wanting one I just dont need that risk so its stock for me or wait for someone like IE or someone out comes out with a quality piece.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

I spoke with Kenny and everything is getting squared away, free of charge. Im sending them the old valve cover for them to weld new baffles in. VC is all boxed up and ready to go and I couldn't be happier how well Kenny has been taking care of this. :thumbup:


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

So I finally got my valve cover back, looks alright, but I'm a little confused as to what they did. I see what the little spot welds are trying to accomplish, but to me it just seems that if the plates fell out once, there's nothing stopping them from falling out again, especially being that close to the edge and not actually welded to the VC. Then there is the screw that is just sitting there. Anyone have an idea of what that might do? I might have to do something else to make sure it doesn't fall out again. well anyways, here's what it looks like.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:screwy: Was that screw there before?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> :screwy: Was that screw there before?


No it was not and what a half ass fix. God damn  Kinda glad they didnt try to "help" me out on this one... If I wanted to do this lame fix, I can just straighten out my baffle tap it back in and weld filler edges. 

Is that hole for the screw tapped/threaded?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea, the screw is threaded in and it really doesn't seem to be doing anything. I threw an o-ring underneath it just for piece of mind. They also only put 1 baffle in, as opposed to the 2 that it originally had. I'm just gonna fill the void with steel wool, and call it a day. I'm kinda disappointed with this fix, but it is what it is.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk racer said:


> Yea, the screw is threaded in and it really doesn't seem to be doing anything. I threw an o-ring underneath it just for piece of mind. They also only put 1 baffle in, as opposed to the 2 that it originally had. I'm just gonna fill the void with steel wool, and call it a day. I'm kinda disappointed with this fix, but it is what it is.


The screw is probably to add tension to the baffle to keep it from wiggling behind the welds. Mine only had one baffle in :sly:


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea, I had 2 offset baffles. The screw doesn't even touch the bottom tightened all the way down.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk racer said:


> Yea, I had 2 offset baffles. The screw doesn't even touch the bottom tightened all the way down.


Hm thats weird I only had one. And thats also strange that the screw doesnt even touch :screwy:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This seriously sucks. 

Imma continue with the original plan: make an aluminum baffle, and fully welded in.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> This seriously sucks.
> 
> Imma continue with the original plan: make an aluminum baffle, and fully welded in.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Show me how you make it, I tried and didnt come out so good. Its tough to find the same type of billet in a flat piece without buying a huge expensive sheet of it...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I'm glad I never bought one of these.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Problem with welding is that you may have warped the valve cover in the process


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Problem with welding is that you may have warped the valve cover in the process


Not by welding on that edge. If you were to spot weld a baffle in there you will not warp it at all. Positioning it in a weird angle, then welding in one shot... Still a longshot but possible


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I'm glad I never bought one of these.


Eurojet FTL. :thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> Eurojet FTL. :thumbdown:


:thumbup: I love the finish of the piece but the baffle could have been handled differently. If it made the vc cost another 20-30 bucks a cover to have one either integrated or welded, it should have been done


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Problem with welding is that you may have warped the valve cover in the process


how do you propose a solution..?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thats seems ghetto..... 
i ran a baffle on top of my VC and then a catch can. this setup does not seem right at all


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Not by welding on that edge. *If you were to spot weld a baffle in there you will not warp it at all*. Positioning it in a weird angle, then welding in one shot... Still a longshot but possible


 Are you sure?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Are you sure?


 Ya Im pretty sure. The cubby where the baffle is pressed into is pretty deep and the side walls are thick. You dont have to weld the entire baffle in. You can tack all four corners and one in the center of each side. Honestly nbd, but if you try to weld the whole thing sure I can see maybe some warping depending on how hot it gets


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thats seems ghetto.....
> i ran a baffle on top of my VC and then a catch can. this setup does not seem right at all


 I need a baffle so Im all ears on a fix, whether that be we send them out to someone to do it right, or I wire up my new TIG and do it myself, and offer others to prevent failure if wanted..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya Im pretty sure. The cubby where the baffle is pressed into is pretty deep and the side walls are thick. You dont have to weld the entire baffle in. You can tack all four corners and one in the center of each side. Honestly nbd, but if you try to weld the whole thing sure I can see maybe some warping depending on how hot it gets


 check your valve cover to see if it is straight. Welding billet is not exactly fun


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> check your valve cover to see if it is straight. Welding billet is not exactly fun


 Mine has not been welded. Yes billet is soft, but if you take your time itll come out fine. The same with welding up a billet intake manifold. Take your time, do it inch by inch, should come out fine. Billet is not fun to weld at all, but that doesnt mean you'll warp it, just because some people consider it unfun


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Mine has not been welded. Yes billet is soft, but if you take your time itll come out fine. The same with welding up a billet intake manifold. Take your time, do it inch by inch, should come out fine. Billet is not fun to weld at all, but that doesnt mean you'll warp it, just because some people consider it unfun


 Are you speaking from experience or theory?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

INA said:


> Are you speaking from experience or theory or VORTEX?


 :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Are you speaking from experience or theory?


 Experience. Welded quite a few billet pieces for my bike. We're talking about a thick valve cover here, not a 1/4" billet plate, which ya will warp if the time isnt taken. The welds EJ did would not get the vc hot enough to warp, which is why I bet they didnt put a lip around the entire edge. Ill give them that. Still a terrible fix, more like a bandaid


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This vc is a pretty HD piece. It wasnt poorly built or designed, the baffle is the only problem


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> This vc is a pretty HD piece. It wasnt poorly built or designed, the baffle is the only problem


 ummm. no. 
it WAS poorly designed and was not built right. this thread proves that. 
the orginal "baffle" fell out- badly built 
"fixing" the "baffle" by welding it....didn't work so the design is bad. 
being pretty isn't going to save your motor or make it not spray oil.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ummm. no.
> it WAS poorly designed and was not built right. this thread proves that.
> the orginal "baffle" fell out- badly built
> "fixing" the "baffle" by welding it....didn't work so the design is bad.
> being pretty isn't going to save your motor or make it not spray oil.


 Its not the valve covers fault its releasing pressure through the gasket. My hose was clogged with goo, so technically its my fault for not cleaning the hose out regularly. When I first took it out of the box and saw that baffle I knew it wasnt right, but decided I was thinking too much into it, well I wasnt. lol Also who said the welds didnt fix it? I didnt see the op say it fell out again  The overall fit and finish of the cover is great, it just has one fatal flaw... You had this valve cover too, what were your thoughts before you installed yours on your old Rabbit?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought Josh had the seemless valve cover on his old rabbit?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> I thought Josh had the seemless valve cover on his old rabbit?


 Could be. If so I apologize. Ive only seen one pic of that bay, and Im going off memory of what I think I saw, which was a billet vc that I thought was ej. That external baffle he was talking about is one of the pieces I remember seeing. 

Josh are those available to buy or do they have to be custom made?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Could be. If so I apologize. Ive only seen one pic of that bay, and Im going off memory of what I think I saw, which was a billet vc that I thought was ej. That external baffle he was talking about is one of the pieces I remember seeing.
> 
> Josh are those available to buy or do they have to be custom made?


 differnt vc, i made my own setup for pcv.. seamless is loongg gone


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> differnt vc, i made my own setup for pcv.. seamless is loongg gone


 Is that something you can make?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i can but i won't. but in house with the car here to test again. 
took a few designs to get it right. 

contact evan at 42dd for the one off design breather top he made for my VC. 
then run that to the ultimate catch can from them as well....then at the bottom for the drain...run that to the oil pan. but vent to top of the catch can. 

that worked.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i can but i won't. but in house with the car here to test again.
> took a few designs to get it right.
> 
> contact evan at 42dd for the one off design breather top he made for my VC.
> ...


 I guess I need to be learned something.. If the whole point of running a catchcan is to take the blowby out of the equation, why plumb it back to the oil pan? Would using that breather top and routing that to a vented catch can work just as good without dumping back into the pan?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

because VW spent millions on that valve cover to make it work. you bought a $400 pretty VC that doesn't work. there is too much pressure and issues to just have a catch can. SO, you vent it to the can, it vents and the oil drains back in.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> How are you blowing 3 QUARTS of Oil every 1000 miles?


 was wondering the same thing ... my VC is a flat piece of 1/2 aluminum plate with a vent tapped straight in with no strainer or baffle. the hose drains to the ground and is almost dry .:sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hum.. still no solutions?? 

i dont mean to defend Eurojet, because my loyalty went with the original team. 

Today my car is a 3yr old with 66k miles. For about 2 years and +40k miles i have had the EJ VC, and i haven't had ANY issues with oil, pressure or baffle, except for an oil thing i caused. 

the point is that while the cover HAS issues, it doesnt happen on EVERY cover...thankfully. 

BUT i still think that we need to find a proper fix to this, or maybe a company should make a vc with a right baffle... i dont know if we can band-aid the issue..?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


> was wondering the same thing ... my VC is a flat piece of 1/2 aluminum plate with a vent tapped straight in with no strainer or baffle. the hose drains to the ground and is almost dry .:sly:


 Go look at my thread addressing the valve cover blowing out oil. That sandwhich meat container is completely full from pouring the EJ cc waste into it... That was after 3 days...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

During the summer I had no problems with the can or consumption, other than the baffle falling into my cams. This is the first issue like this period. May just have to go back to the stock pcv for the winter and try out the EJ vc again for the spring and summer


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Stock valve cover > EJ valve cover. 
That's my conclusion.

Who's really looking at your otherwise stock engine bay and thinking, "wow, that valve cover really makes it." 
No one. 

Remove the fancy billet cover before the baffle falls out and requires money be spent to repair the damages.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> hum.. still no solutions??* i gave one that works.*
> 
> i dont mean to defend Eurojet, because my loyalty went with the original team. *they deisgned it, its faulty*:sly:
> 
> ...


 




DriveVW4Life said:


> Stock valve cover > EJ valve cover.
> That's my conclusion. *thats the truth*
> 
> Who's really looking at your otherwise stock engine bay and thinking, "wow, that valve cover really makes it."
> ...


 *and no company will redesign a VC for this car to make it super pretty and make the pcv work as oem. reasons? it would cost too much and no one would buy it.*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> *and no company will redesign a VC for this car to make it super pretty and make the pcv work as oem. reasons? it would cost too much and no one would buy it.*


 Josh, what was the solution? Sorry if i missed it.

And hey, i'm as eager as the next owner who wants to keep the car for long. eace:


sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> contact evan at 42dd for the one off design breather top he made for my VC.
> then run that to the ultimate catch can from them as well....then at the bottom for the drain...run that to the oil pan. but vent to top of the catch can.
> 
> that worked.


 :wave:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :wave:


 Gonna try this. What if you ran the return from the catchcan to where the npt fitting goes for turbo oil return line? If not seems the best way is too get a new oil pan and weld on a bung. 

The best thing to do is to go back to the oem valve cover, but sorry I paid 500$ for this and the catch can so unfortunately I'm gonna try whatever to make it work. 

I'm not going to use 42dd catch can, but I'm gonna use either bfi, or radiums catch can. Part of the problem may be the design of EJ's Catch can. It came with no baffling or wool and its square, shallow. 

Or we can run the oem valve cover during the winter and this one in spring summer. Or the dump tube which I have done right seems to be working. And I've driven almost 300 miles since I fixed thevissue and haven't had any problems yet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :wave:


 k. thanks!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The two hose has no baffling? My VTA can from EJ has a double baffle right under the filter and is decently deep I think. My car seems to be okay right now as well. I'm gonna keep running this because as you said, it cost me a pretty penny.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> The two hose has no baffling? My VTA can from EJ has a double baffle right under the filter and is decently deep I think. My car seems to be okay right now as well. I'm gonna keep running this because as you said, it cost me a pretty penny.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


 I have the ammo box. I bought them together from ej almost two years ago.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits;75544762
The best thing to do is to go back to the oem valve cover said:


> :screwy: With all the issues you have had with this one part I dont know why you havent thrown in the towel yet. Is it really worth all the trouble you have gone threw to keep this part? Sure doesnt seem like it to me.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> :screwy: With all the issues you have had with this one part I dont know why you havent thrown in the towel yet. Is it really worth all the trouble you have gone threw to keep this part? Sure doesnt seem like it to me.


 I'm selling the car, so I probably will take it off and sell it in the classifieds. I know for a fact it'll sell, even if I tell people not to buy it off me.  I get random pm's like, Dude are you using the valve cover, cuz if not I'll buy it


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

can i haz? 
sike! i dont want that POS 

OEM or bust! 

eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nightshift1963 said:


> can i haz?
> sike! i dont want that POS
> 
> OEM or bust!
> ...


 Sure. I'll mail it to you free of charge. What's your address, all you have to do is post up a pic of the contents of the box.


----------

